# Seger - 22 months



## Jax08

Conformation for show rating coming up next week. Here's the latest stack of him


----------



## GypsyGhost

I don't know enough to critique him, but he sure is handsome!


----------



## Jax08

Thank you Nikki! He's a clone of his momma. :wub:


----------



## kelbonc

Oh my, Seger is a gorgeous dog!!


----------



## osito23

What a handsome young man! He'll do very well in the show


----------



## GatorDog

He looks like Nike, but Eros still stamped that head on him!


----------



## GypsyGhost

Jax- would you mind sharing his pedigree? I would love to see the lines he comes from!


----------



## Jax08

osito23 said:


> What a handsome young man! He'll do very well in the show


Thank you! I think he's ready. My trainer and handler thinks he's ready. I sure hope I am!


----------



## onyx'girl

He'll do great!!!


----------



## Jax08

I hope so Jane! His paw his healing. My vet must have thought he had a lunatic on his hands. I was beside myself. 1 week out and he rips his paw on a stray stone. After I waited a month for the roads to work back in because I thought running on all those stones was going to hurt him. And a single one takes him out. UGH!


----------



## d4mmo

good head, nice top line, slight dip behind withers, upper arm needs to be better angled. rear hind quarter needs a little more angulation but is very balanced with the front. good bones,firmness and construction.

Beautiful male, congrats


----------



## gsdsar

Are you handling him? I would love to get a show rating on my boy once he gets his titles(if), but would have zero idea how to go about it. 

Your boy is gorgeous!


----------



## Jax08

gsdsar - sent a message. He'll be double handed. I just need to stay ahead of him and do what my handler tells me. 

d4mmo - thank you! In addition to your thoughts, my show trainer said his loin is to long. She said to start pulling with him and build that muscle there to prevent injury.


----------



## Jenny720

Gorgeous dog!!!!


----------



## Vadermomma

Jax he is beautiful


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

Wow! Such a good looking boy!!


----------



## Lilie

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Jax08

3 more days. Holding my breathe and hope I don't do anything to screw him up on Sunday.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

Love Seger! Good luck and I'm sure you will let us know how it goes


----------



## Jax08

Oh I will! Did I ever tell you about Jax knocking me on my back at the feet of the agility judge?! Good times! Anything can happen when you are dealing with thinking beings. lol


----------



## lorihd

a beautiful dog, good luck


----------



## newlie

Seger sure is beautiful! Hope all goes well for both of you!


----------



## J-Boo

How did it go today?!


----------



## Jax08

He got a G rating. It s a little disappointing because everyone thought he would easily SG. He was the only working line in the class so was immediately put to the back of the line. Mel did a great job handling him. Overall, a good weekend and I have a lot of information about my dog from it that I can put to use for his BH.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

Jax08 said:


> Oh I will! Did I ever tell you about Jax knocking me on my back at the feet of the agility judge?! Good times! Anything can happen when you are dealing with thinking beings. lol


LOL too funny and so true...but would we want it any other way?


----------



## J-Boo

Aw man. Do they provide a breakdown of why they give a dog a certain rating? 

And you have two dogs, right? Seger and Jax? How old is Jax, and is he (she?) also working line? Just curious!


----------



## Jax08

The judge did give a critique. I have to try to listen to it. Kelly (High in Trial K9 Equipment) was kind enough to take the whole thing for me but there is a lot of background noise.

Jax (she) is a pound puppy. No idea her background. She'll be 8 this year.


----------



## G-burg

I figured he would have SG'd also..


----------



## Nikitta

Great looking dog! Jasira wants his e-mail address.


----------



## Jax08

Nikitta said:


> Great looking dog! Jasira wants his e-mail address.


[email protected]


----------



## Shade

Jax08 said:


> [email protected]


:spittingcoffee: Oh Seger you hunk 

Boo on not going SG but G is still awesome


----------



## justde

A different judge may have made a difference


----------



## Jax08

justde said:


> A different judge may have made a difference


I've heard that.  We'll see when he goes back for his breed survey.


----------

